# Pic thread



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

lets see if we can get a bunch of kayak pics showing set ups and such. Id start it out but well....i dont have a kayak yet but that wont stop me. im putting money away in a kayak fund now (200 bucks so far)
but lets do this and see whatcha got


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

fishin757 said:


> lets see if we can get a bunch of kayak pics showing set ups and such. Id start it out but well....i dont have a kayak yet but that wont stop me. im putting money away in a kayak fund now (200 bucks so far)
> but lets do this and see whatcha got


It's a PITA to post Pictures here, but here is a Link to my Site, lots of pohto's of different folks rigs and setups.... JAM

http://jamsadventures.wordpress.com/


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

JAM said:


> It's a PITA to post Pictures here, but here is a Link to my Site, lots of pohto's of different folks rigs and setups.... JAM
> 
> http://jamsadventures.wordpress.com/


it aint that hard jammer


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

sweet and thanks JAM ill look at that for sure.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

BIG FINN said:


> it aint that hard jammer


Harder then it needs to be.... Every other site I am on has a Browse for image option...Its a PITA...

JAM


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

How about a few offshore blackfins and albies.

Winter--25 miles out into the blue--raining, blowing and at times--just flat out rough..but we tore them up.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

How about some offshore mahis, AJs and oh yeh..chicks from Hooters


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

nice stuff guys! lets keep it goin!


----------

